# Mixing babies...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Can I put 1 or 2 day old chicks in with week/week and a half old chicks? The coop isn't completely built so I can't put the older ones out in their own brooder out there, but I don't really have the room to set up two here in the house, and tractor supply just got brahmas!! Same hatchery that I got the first batch from. I asked.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

No one has an answer?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes you can, just watch them at the begining until the older ones get use to the younger ones. They will peck at the babies. Or put up a divider in the brooder.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We had nh reds that were 2 weeks and then got 2 GLW (1week old) and a EE (only days old) a week later and they were fine. The NH reds pecked a little at the GLW and EE black spots but then stopped.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem Hon.

VIVI


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We set up a second brooder. Just in case! Thanks though! I noticed my first batch where going up to each other wings out and chasing each other around. Decided to play it safe.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good choice Gen.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well my babies (5 weeks) spent their first night in the coop in a pet carrier. None the worse this morning. Told my Roo their his responsibility today as I have to drive to Princeton for a short meeting. Hoping they're all here when I get back. Could be rain today. Should be back in a few hours.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Where are you from? Massachusetts?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

New Jersey!!!

(Like they say on SNL! ;-) )


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I ask because there is a Princeton near me and it was supposed to rain that day too. Funny.


----------

